# stihl weedeater wont start or anything



## digger350 (Aug 30, 2009)

have a stihl f572 weedeater with walbro carb i,ve put a new carb kit in gaskets,diafram,cleaned it out good,new sparkplug it wont even try to start,tryed gas in the muffler,carb wont even hit a little ...the plug is firing good,adjusted the carb adjustments to 1.5 turns out and back in out farther nothing what could be wrong or is it just junk


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Does it have compression?


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

is the compression good -? should be above 110 psi to run good , 
is the spark ok under load ie compression load-? should jump a 6 mm gap if not bad ignition coil - make sure muffler is not blocked then if its not firing with 2 stroke mix straight down the carb throat
i would suspect possible air leaks in the areas of -: manifold block/ reed valve block,
carb gasket, c/case gasket, base gasket or crank seals - pressure and vacuum test crankcases for air leaks - use soapy water to find air bubbles in those areas while under pressure unit should hold pressure of 7 Psi for 2 minutes at least and also 
hold a vacuum as well for about the same 

hope this helps mstpops


----------

